# SiS integrated video not working

## wyattgoettsch

Hello and thank you for being kind enough to try and fix my problem. I seem to be having a problem with my SiS integrated video chipset; there's no 3d acceleration.  Here's what lspci says:

```
# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 741/741GX/M741 Host (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS AGP Port (virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge)

00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS963 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 25)

00:02.1 SMBus: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS961/2 SMBus Controller

00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE]

00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Sound Controller (rev a0)

00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet (rev 90)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760/761 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
```

I have the SiS video drivers compiled into my kernel. My xorg.conf uses the driver "sis", I have it set to load the "glx" and "dri" modules, it also has a correct DRI section. I am definitely using the SiS drivers when I'm running Xorg. However, I get this output when I do startx:

```
$ startx

xauth:  creating new authority file /home/wyatt/.serverauth.4853

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686

Current Operating System: Linux NuJenovaK7 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 #1 Mon Oct 23 08:48:39 PDT 2006 i686

Build Date: 23 October 2006

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Oct 24 00:45:03 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc104)+us" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc104)" };
```

And here's what glxinfo says:

```
$ glxinfo|grep render

direct rendering: No

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

```

And there you have it. I gotta get to bed. Please try to help... And many thanks!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

wyattgoettsch,

Lets check a few things.

```
uname -a
```

Does the time and date match your most recent kernel compile time ?

Compare with the timestamp on /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage.

If uname -a is earlier than /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage you are not running your latest kernel.

If that checks out, do 

```
grep AGP_SIS /usr/src/linux/.config

grep DRM_SIS /usr/src/linux/.config
```

Both need to be =m, or =y.

If they are =m (modules) they must be loaded before you run startx. Look in lsmod.

If everything is ok to here, post your entire /etc/X11/xorg.conf and the entire /var/log/Xorg.0.log produced when you use the sis driver.

----------

## wyattgoettsch

OK, thanks for the guidelines...

```
$ uname -a

Linux NuJenovaK7 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 #2 Tue Oct 24 01:01:04 PDT 2006 i686 AMD Duron(tm) GNU/Linux

```

...and...

```
$ ls -l /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1828439 Oct 24 01:01 /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage

```

Both have the same date, so we know I'm running me latest compiled kernel. Proof that the SiS drivers are compiled:

```
$ grep AGP_SIS /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_AGP_SIS=y

$ grep DRM_SIS /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_DRM_SIS=y

```

The /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```
# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

#

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

#

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

#

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

#    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

#    RgbPath    "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

#

#

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client.

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings.

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option     "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# ********

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto" # Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"  "Xqueue"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"        "256"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"  "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"        "150"

# Mouse wheel mapping.  Default is to map vertical wheel to buttons 4 & 5,

# horizontal wheel to buttons 6 & 7.   Change if your mouse has more than

# 3 buttons and you need to map the wheel to different button ids to avoid

# conflicts.

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "mx70"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

#    HorizSync  30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync  31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync  15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-70

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset    "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks     25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "sis"

    Driver      "sis"

    #VideoRam    65536

# Option "no_accel"

# Option "fifo_moderate"

# Option "fifo_conserv"

# Option "fifo_aggressive"

# Option "no_BitBlt"

# Option "fast_vram"

# Option "pci_burst_on"

# Option "xaa_benchmark"

# Option "ext_eng_queue"

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "sis"

    Monitor     "mx70"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Finally, the /var/log/Xorg.0.log:

[code:1:fe831d9b85]X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686

Current Operating System: Linux NuJenovaK7 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 #2 Tue Oct 24 01:01:04 PDT 2006 i686

Build Date: 23 October 2006

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Oct 24 17:25:42 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "mx70"

(**) |   |-->Device "sis"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

        X.Org Video Driver: 1.0

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.6

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1039,0741 card 1849,0741 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1039,0003 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 1039,0963 card 0000,0000 rev 25 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 1039,0016 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:5: chip 1039,5513 card 1849,5513 rev 00 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:7: chip 1039,7012 card 1849,7012 rev a0 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 1039,7001 card 1849,7001 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:03:1: chip 1039,7001 card 1849,7001 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:2: chip 1039,7002 card 1849,7002 rev 00 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 1039,0900 card 1849,0900 rev 90 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1039,6330 card 1849,6331 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,2), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000bfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xcfd00000 - 0xcfefffff (0x200000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xbfa00000 - 0xcfbfffff (0x10200000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:2:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760/761 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter rev 0, Mem$(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd3ffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xcfff8000 - 0xcfff8fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xcfffb000 - 0xcfffbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xcfffa000 - 0xcfffafff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xcfff9000 - 0xcfff9fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [5] -1  0       0xcfee0000 - 0xcfefffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xcfff8000 - 0xcfff8fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xcfffb000 - 0xcfffbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xcfffa000 - 0xcfffafff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xcfff9000 - 0xcfff9fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [5] -1  0       0xcfee0000 - 0xcfefffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xcfff8000 - 0xcfff8fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xcfffb000 - 0xcfffbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xcfffa000 - 0xcfffafff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xcfff9000 - 0xcfff9fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0xcfee0000 - 0xcfefffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "sis"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis_drv.so

(II) Module sis: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.9.1

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.1

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) SIS: driver for SiS chipsets: SIS5597/5598, SIS530/620,

        SIS6326/AGP/DVD, SIS300/305, SIS630/730, SIS540, SIS315, SIS315H,

        SIS315PRO/E, SIS550, SIS650/M650/651/740, SIS330(Xabre),

        SIS660/[M]661[F|M]X/[M]670/[M]741[GX]/[M]760[GX]/[M]761[GX]/[M]770[GX],

        SIS340

(II) SIS: driver for XGI chipsets: Volari Z7 (XG20),

        Volari V3XT/V5/V8/Duo (XG40)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset SIS660/[M]661[F|M]X/[M]670/[M]741[GX]/[M]760[GX]/[M]761[GX]/[M]770[GX] found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xcfff8000 - 0xcfff8fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xcfffb000 - 0xcfffbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xcfffa000 - 0xcfffafff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xcfff9000 - 0xcfff9fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0xcfee0000 - 0xcfefffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xcfff8000 - 0xcfff8fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xcfffb000 - 0xcfffbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xcfffa000 - 0xcfffafff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xcfff9000 - 0xcfff9fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0xcfee0000 - 0xcfefffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [12] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [13] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

        [22] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [23] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) SIS(0): SiS driver (2005/09/20-1, compiled for X.org 7.1.1.0)

(II) SIS(0): Copyright (C) 2001-2005 Thomas Winischhofer <thomas@winischhofer.net> and others

(II) SIS(0): *** See http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsisvga.shtml

(II) SIS(0): *** for documentation and updates.

(--) SIS(0): sisfb not found

(--) SIS(0): Relocated I/O registers at 0xBC00

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(**) SIS(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) SIS(0): RGB weight 888

(==) SIS(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(--) SIS(0): Video BIOS version "0.82.00" found (old SiS data layout)

(==) SIS(0): Using XAA acceleration architecture

(==) SIS(0): Using HW cursor

(==) SIS(0): Color HW cursor is enabled

(II) SIS(0): Using VRAM command queue, size 512k

(==) SIS(0): Hotkey display switching is enabled

(II) SIS(0): WARNING: Using the Hotkey might freeze your machine, regardless

(II) SIS(0):          whether enabled or disabled. This is no driver bug.

(==) SIS(0): SiSCtrl utility interface is disabled

(II) SIS(0): For information on SiSCtrl, see

                http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsispart1.shtml#sisctrl

(==) SIS(0): DRI disabled

(--) SIS(0): DIMM0 is DDR SDRAM

(--) SIS(0): DIMM1 is DDR SDRAM

(--) SIS(0): DIMM2 is not installed

(--) SIS(0): DIMM3 is not installed

(--) SIS(0): DRAM type: DDR SDRAM

(--) SIS(0): Memory clock: 332.892 MHz

(--) SI(--) SIS(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xC0000000

(--) SIS(0): MMIO registers at 0xCFEE0000 (size 64K)

(--) SIS(0): VideoRAM: 65536 KB

(II) SIS(0): Using 64960K of framebuffer memory at offset 0K

(--) SIS(0): Hardware supports two video overlays

(==) SIS(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) SIS(0): Gamma correction is enabled

(II) SIS(0): Separate Xv gamma correction is disabled

(--) SIS(0): Memory bandwidth at 32 bpp is 665.784 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(--) SIS(0): CRT1 DDC probing failed

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) SIS(0): initializing int10

(II) SIS(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) SIS(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 65472 kB

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM: SiS

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor:

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Product:

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev:

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libddc.so

S(0): DRAM bus width: 64 bit

(--) SIS(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xC0000000

(--) SIS(0): MMIO registers at 0xCFEE0000 (size 64K)

(--) SIS(0): VideoRAM: 65536 KB

(II) SIS(0): Using 64960K of framebuffer memory at offset 0K

(--) SIS(0): Hardware supports two video overlays

(==) SIS(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) SIS(0): Gamma correction is enabled

(II) SIS(0): Separate Xv gamma correction is disabled

(--) SIS(0): Memory bandwidth at 32 bpp is 665.784 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(--) SIS(0): CRT1 DDC probing failed

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) SIS(0): initializing int10

(II) SIS(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) SIS(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 65472 kB

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM: SiS

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor:

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Product:

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev:

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE DDC supported

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE DDC Level none

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 0 sec.

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE DDC read failed

(==) SIS(0): Min pixel clock is 10 MHz

(--) SIS(0): Max pixel clock is 400 MHz

(II) SIS(0): Replaced entire mode list with built-in modes

(II) SIS(0): Using real widescreen modes for CRT1 VGA devices

(II) SIS(0):    Use option "ForceCRT1VGAAspect" to overrule

(II) SIS(0): "Unknown reason" in the following list means that the mode

(II) SIS(0): is not supported on the chipset/bridge/current output device.

(II) SIS(0): mx70: Using hsync range of 31.50-64.30 kHz

(II) SIS(0): mx70: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-70.00 Hz

(II) SIS(0): Clock range:  10.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x576" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x576" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "848x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "848x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "856x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x800" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x800" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x854" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x854" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1360x768" (width too large for virtual size)

(--) SIS(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "1280x1024": 107.9 MHz, 63.9 kHz, 59.9 Hz

(II) SIS(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  107.86  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 75.2 MHz, 56.6 kHz, 70.2 Hz

(II) SIS(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.17  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) SIS(0): Modeline "800x600"   39.97  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "640x480": 25.1 MHz, 31.3 kHz, 59.7 Hz

(II) SIS(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.06  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "1280x960": 107.9 MHz, 59.9 kHz, 59.9 Hz

(II) SIS(0): Modeline "1280x960"  107.86  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync

(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "1280x854": 107.9 MHz, 63.9 kHz, 59.9 Hz

(II) SIS(0): Modeline "1280x854"  107.86  1280 1328 1440 1688  854 958 962 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "1280x800": 107.9 MHz, 63.9 kHz, 59.9 Hz

(II) SIS(0): Modeline "1280x800"  107.86  1280 1328 1440 1688  800 931 935 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 89.9 MHz, 53.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) SIS(0): Modeline "1152x864"   89.89  1152 1216 1472 1680  864 869 877 892 +hsync +vsync

(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "1280x768": 107.9 MHz, 63.9 kHz, 59.9 Hz

(II) SIS(0): Modeline "1280x768"  107.86  1280 1328 1440 1688  768 915 919 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "1280x720": 107.9 MHz, 63.9 kHz, 59.9 Hz

(II) SIS(0): Modeline "1280x720"  107.86  1280 1328 1440 1688  720 891 895 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.1 MHz, 48.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz

(II) SIS(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.15  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "1024x576": 65.1 MHz, 48.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz

(II) SIS(0): Modeline "1024x576"   65.15  1024 1048 1184 1344  576 688 694 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "960x600": 41.5 MHz, 37.1 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) SIS(0): Modeline "960x600"   41.50  960 1008 1088 1120  600 603 609 618 +hsync +vsync

(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "960x540": 37.3 MHz, 33.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) SIS(0): Modeline "960x540"   37.29  960 976 1008 1104  540 543 549 563 +hsync +vsync

(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.1 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz

(II) SIS(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.06  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "768x576": 35.0 MHz, 35.9 kHz, 60.1 Hz

(II) SIS(0): Modeline "768x576"   35.00  768 792 872 976  576 578 581 597 +hsync +vsync

(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "720x576": 32.7 MHz, 35.9 kHz, 60.1 Hz

(II) SIS(0): Modeline "720x576"   32.73  720 744 816 912  576 578 581 597 +hsync +vsync

(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "856x480": 33.9 MHz, 31.7 kHz, 59.8 Hz

(II) SIS(0): Modeline "856x480"   33.94  856 872 1000 1072  480 492 495 529 -hsync -vsync

(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "800x480": 39.8 MHz, 37.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) SIS(0): Modeline "800x480"   39.77  800 840 968 1056  480 552 556 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "720x480": 28.3 MHz, 31.6 kHz, 61.0 Hz

(II) SIS(0): Modeline "720x480"   28.28  720 728 840 896  480 490 492 517 -hsync -vsync

(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "512x384": 32.6 MHz, 48.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) SIS(0): Modeline "512x384"   32.57  512 528 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(II) SIS(0): Modeline "400x300"   19.98  400 416 480 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.5 MHz, 31.3 kHz, 60.7 Hz (D)

(II) SIS(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.53  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 258 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(==) SIS(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) SIS(0): 2D acceleration enabled

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xcfee0000 - 0xcfefffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [3] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xcfff8000 - 0xcfff8fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xcfffb000 - 0xcfffbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xcfffa000 - 0xcfffafff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xcfff9000 - 0xcfff9fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [11] -1 0       0xcfee0000 - 0xcfefffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

        [14] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [15] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [16] 0  0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

        [25] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [26] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) SIS(0): initializing int10

(II) S(II) SIS(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 65472 kB

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM: SiS

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor:

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Product:

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev:

(==) SIS(0): Write-combining range (0xc0000000,0x4000000)

(II) SIS(0): Setting standard mode 0x65

(II) SIS(0): RENDER acceleration enabled

(II) SIS(0): Framebuffer from (0,0) to (1279,12990)

(II) SIS(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        8x8 color pattern filled rectangles

        Solid Lines

        Dashed Lines

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                32 256x256 slots

                16 512x512 slots

                32 8x8 color pattern slots

(--) SIS(0): CPU frequency 206158430.00Mhz

(II) SIS(0): Benchmarking system RAM to video RAM memory transfer methods:

(--) SIS(0):    Checked libc memcpy()...        39561778.1 MiB/s

(--) SIS(0):    Checked built-in-1 memcpy()...  39471216.0 MiB/s

(--) SIS(0):    Checked built-in-2 memcpy()...  7466874.8 MiB/s

(--) SIS(0):    Checked MMX memcpy()...         39439511.0 MiB/s

(--) SIS(0):    Checked SSE memcpy()...         39161296.2 MiB/s

(--) SIS(0):    Checked 3DNow! memcpy()...      39516277.6 MiB/s

(--) SIS(0):    Checked MMX2 memcpy()...        39423600.2 MiB/s

(--) SIS(0): Using libc method for aligned data transfers to video RAM

(--) SIS(0): Using libc method for unaligned data transfers to video RAM

(==) SIS(0)&

----------

## NeddySeagoon

wyattgoettsch,

Your kernel looks good, your xorg.conf looks on but the log says

```
(==) SIS(0): DRI disabled 
```

which is the problem.

Unusually, it doesn't say why. There is a man page for your driver specific options 

```
man sis
```

Have a play with some of those.

Also check your kernel for MTRR support, 

```
grep MTRR /usr/src/linux/.config
```

Some drivers check and fail if its not there others carry on with a speed penalty.

----------

## meson_ray

I have a similar card:

```
VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760/761 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
```

And apparently, there is no 3-d support for either your card or mine yet, as seen here:

http://www.winischhofer.eu/linuxsispart1.shtml

Maybe someday they'll get the 3D working...  :Sad: 

----------

## tboloo

 *meson_ray wrote:*   

> I have a similar card:
> 
> ```
> VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760/761 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
> ```
> ...

 

Meson_ray is right - AFAIK there are no drivers for SIS cards that support 3D unfortunatelly  :Sad: 

----------

